# Sortie de veille écran gris flou + barre progression (?)



## iMacompris (22 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour et désolé d'écrire souvent..! J'ai plus de problèmes que prévu avec mon mac.
Depuis quelques semaines, lorsque mon MbP est en veille pour une période prolongée (toute une nuit), le matin quand je l'ouvre (ouverture de l'écran, pas le bouton Power), c'est un écran gris flou (je vois mon bureau à l'arrière en très flou) et il y a une barre de progession en bas. J'entend aussi en même temps le bruit du lecteur optique comme lors du démarrage du Mac, lorsqu'il est complètement éteint. Ce genre de chose arrivait avec mon ancien PowerBook G4 seulement lorsqu'il était en veille jusqu'à épuisement de la batterie. Hors, ce n'est pas le cas, ici, car il est branché en continu. Aussi, cela prend quelques longues secondes avant que ma souris soit fonctionnelle.. elle n'apparaît pas tout de suite, lorsque le flou est parti. D'où vient ce merveilleux problème? Merci! Google n'a pas pu m'aider... ou alors je ne trouve pas les bons mots pour me faire comprendre. :-/


----------



## clementgix (22 Novembre 2012)

J'ai le même problème depuis quelque temps. Je ne sais absolument pas pourquoi cette sortie de veille est lente. Il y a environ 3 semaines, mon mbp sortait de veille aussi rapidement qu'un iPad s'allume en ouvrant la smart cover. Des suggestions? Je me demande si ça a un rapport avec la màj 10.8.2 2.0.


----------



## iMacompris (22 Novembre 2012)

Exact, avant c'était instantané! Pouf, tout était fonctionnel. Et là, la sortie de veille semble une sortie de veille prolongée, c'est plus lent avec l'écran gris-flou. Peut-être la mise-à-jour, oui.. pas fort. :-/


----------



## subsole (22 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Jette un oeil par là ====> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137741/en-cas-de-barre-grise-au-demarrage-du-mac


----------



## iMacompris (22 Novembre 2012)

Non, ce n'est pas ça le problème. Je ne vois pas de logo Apple ni cette barre de progression. C'est un écran gris flou et on peut voir le bureau à l'arrière. La barre de progression est en petites barres verticales en bas. Je ne trouve pas d'image sur Google, car je ne sais pas comment écrire cela...

Merci quand même! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h54 ----------

Voilà ce que je vois!! 
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2445/6


----------



## subsole (22 Novembre 2012)

iMacompris a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas ça le problème. Je ne vois pas de logo Apple ni cette barre de progression. C'est un écran gris flou et on peut voir le bureau à l'arrière. La barre de progression est en petites barres verticales en bas. Je ne trouve pas d'image sur Google, car je ne sais pas comment écrire cela...
> 
> Merci quand même!
> 
> ...



Ça ressemblerait à une Sleepimage mais avec l'écran flou, donc je ne sais pas.:rateau:


----------



## iMacompris (26 Novembre 2012)

C'est vraiment embêtant.. ça le fait après quelques heures de veille seulement! Comment est-ce apparu?? Ça m'énerve vraiment..


----------



## iMacompris (26 Novembre 2012)

Potentielle solution!!! Réparer tout avec Onyx! (Permissions, etc.. avec Automation).
Je n'ai pas eu le problème ce matin, mais mon iPod était branché pour la recharge, donc ça vient peut-être de là en fait, car ça doit empêcher la cessation de la recharge donc il ne peut pas se mettre en veille profonde, peut-être... Je vous tiens au courant!


----------



## iMacompris (27 Novembre 2012)

non j'ai toujours le problème..


----------



## hugo12345 (7 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir iMacompris,

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi et c'est assez embêtant. As-tu trouvé une solution ?


----------



## iMacompris (7 Décembre 2012)

Non je n'ai toujours pas de solution.. J'attend la parole de Dieu sur ce forum...!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 il me semble que le sujet a été abordé récemment dans un autre fil et je pense que des solutions y ont été données.

L'écran gris flou en sortie de veille indique que l'ordi s'est mis en "hibernation" (contenu de la RAM copiée sur le disque dur, puis arrêt de l'alimentation électrique).
La sortie de veille est longue car il faut "recharger" la RAM.

L'anomalie à laquelle vous êtes confrontés serait (?) que le mode de veille par défaut de l'ordi aurait changé (?)

Pour connaître le mode de veille par défaut, saisir dans le Terminal : 

pmset -g | grep hibernatemode

Puis touche Entrée.

La réponse sera une des trois suivantes : 

hibernatemode 0

hibernatemode 1

hibernatemode 3

0 est le mode par défaut sur les ordis de bureau, 3 pour les portables, et 1 c'est l'hibernation.

Ensuite il est possible par une autre commande de choisir le mode par défaut.

Faites le test ...


----------



## hugo12345 (7 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir Renaud3,

Merci de votre réponse rapide. Je viens de faire le test, je suis en mode 3. Ce problème m'est apparu du jour au lendemain sans n'avoir rien touché ; c'est lorsque je laisse mon mac en veille et branché sur secteur pendant la nuit que le lendemain, il s'allume en hibernation. Etrange ... Merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2012)

La mise en hibernation est normale, si, pendant la veille, la batterie est passée en dessous d'un certain seuil.

Mais évidemment, si l'ordi est alimenté pendant la veille, ça ne devrait pas se produire.

Pour ma part je n'en sais pas plus, mais il y a un autre sujet sur le forum qui a traité de ça il y a peu.


----------



## hugo12345 (7 Décembre 2012)

Merci, je vais chercher. Bonne soirée


----------



## iMacompris (8 Décembre 2012)

Idem pour moi, je suis en mode 3! Et mon ordinateur est branché lorsque cela arrive... après quelques heures seulement en fait! Pourquoi tombe-t-il en hibernation? L'hiver approche, mais là..! -___- L'hibernation ne se produit pas si je charge mon iPod par contre, sur mon mac!
Vivement une solution... :-/


----------



## wheel62 (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Je suis également confronté au même probleme depuis plusieurs semaines sur macbook pro MID 2012 et j ene trouve pas de solution !

L'ordi est branché sur le secteur mais après quelques heures, le redémarrage est laborieux avant de pouvoir renseigner le password.

Onyx n'y change rien.

Enervant mais j'espère que celui ci va vite disparaître dans la mesure où il ne s'agit plus de cas isolés.


----------



## miklos (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

ahh ça fait du bien de voir que je ne suis pas seul.
J'ai également les mêmes symptômes, sortie d'"hibernation" comme si la batterie était déchargée alors que le MBP est sur le secteur.
Je suis en 10.8.2 sur un 13" 2012, avec un M4 crucial 512Go.
Avez-vous aussi des ssd ?

merci


----------



## puccini (19 Décembre 2012)

idem chez moi sur mon Macbook pro 10.8.2, 2.3GHz Intel Core i7, 8Go DDR3.

Commence à m'énerver...


----------



## miklos (19 Décembre 2012)

Moi aussi ça m'agace et je cherche à savoir qui peut-être le coupable.
Avez vous un SSD ??

J'ai 16Go de mémoire venant de crucial, et vous ??


----------



## hugo12345 (19 Décembre 2012)

puccini a dit:


> idem chez moi sur mon Macbook pro 10.8.2, 2.3GHz Intel Core i7, 8Go DDR3.
> 
> Commence à m'énerver...



Même modèle ... En plus, cela rajoute des cycles à la batterie, comme si elle s'était vidée complètement.


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (19 Décembre 2012)

Hello,

Perso ça met arriver aussi qq fois quand je suis sur secteur... sur batterie > ok

Par contre je reçois mon ssd demain... 
donc pour l'instant j'ai ce problème sur un MBP 15" non retina mi-2012 en config d'origine.

++


----------



## miklos (19 Décembre 2012)

hugo12345 a dit:


> Même modèle ... En plus, cela rajoute des cycles à la batterie, comme si elle s'était vidée complètement.



Mmmmm, j'espère qu'en plus ça n'abime pas la batterie !



Djoul-Bnc a dit:


> Hello,
> Perso ça met arriver aussi qq fois quand je suis sur secteur... sur batterie > ok
> 
> Par contre je reçois mon ssd demain...
> ...


Donc apparemment cela n'est pas dû au SSD.
Moi, c'est systématique , une nuit sur secteur, j'ai l'écran de réveil de "safe sleep".
Sur batterie, jamais de problème.


----------



## iMacompris (20 Décembre 2012)

Comment ça, user la batterie??  Tant que la batterie en soi ne se décharge et ne se recharge pas au complet, aucun cycle ne sera enlevé..?? C'est plutôt logiciel ici.. ça fait comme si la batterie s'était vidée, mais elle n'est pas réellement vidée, donc elle ne s'use pas. Sinon, ça serait comme dire que c'est un logiciel qui use la batterie.. donc les batteries sont une obsolescence programmée!! Elles ne s'usent pas dans la réalité, mais pour une question économique, on les programme pour qu'elles aient une durée de vie limitée.. Ou alors je ne saisi pas bien le principe d'usure d'une batterie.. :-/ Y'a pas moyen de contacter Apple, genre? Mais les connaissant.. «Réinstaller OS X»... Je les déteste.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------

Bon, il semble y avoir des solutions ICI, mais je n'aime pas moi-même toucher au coeur des codes du fonctionnement de OS X.. mais pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur.. il y a des pistes (en anglais). :-/


----------



## miklos (20 Décembre 2012)

iMacompris a dit:


> Comment ça, user la batterie??  Tant que la batterie en soi ne se décharge et ne se recharge pas au complet, aucun cycle ne sera enlevé..?? C'est plutôt logiciel ici.. ça fait comme si la batterie s'était vidée, mais elle n'est pas réellement vidée, donc elle ne s'use pas. Sinon, ça serait comme dire que c'est un logiciel qui use la batterie.. donc les batteries sont une obsolescence programmée!! Elles ne s'usent pas dans la réalité, mais pour une question économique, on les programme pour qu'elles aient une durée de vie limitée.. Ou alors je ne saisi pas bien le principe d'usure d'une batterie.. :-/ Y'a pas moyen de contacter Apple, genre? Mais les connaissant.. «Réinstaller OS X»... Je les déteste.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------
> 
> Bon, il semble y avoir des solutions ICI, mais je n'aime pas moi-même toucher au coeur des codes du fonctionnement de OS X.. mais pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur.. il y a des pistes (en anglais). :-/



Bon, et bien tant mieux pour la batterie... 

Sinon, j'ai lu le fil de discussion hier soir en anglais (enfin surtout celui là et j'ai tenté quelques lignes de code et cela a résolu mon problème. En tout cas, j'ai laissé mon portable sur le secteur en veille toute la journée et il s'est enfin réveillé normalement et très rapidement.

Donc, effectivement cela peut marcher. Pour ceux que cela intéresse et ne rebute pas, voici les codes (attention !!! ) dans le terminal :

Il s'agit de changer des valeurs pour le "pmset" : power management settings
L'"hibernate mode" et l'"autopoweroff".

Tous les codes sont expliqués Ici, mais évidemment je ne conseille pas de faire n'importe quoi.

Pour ma part j'ai éteint l'hibernate mode :
sudo pmset -a hibernatemode 0 

puis ensuite éteint aussi le "autopoweroff" :
sudo pmset -c autopoweroff 0

ici j'ai mis le "-c" à la place de "-a", car le -c s'applique uniquement au "charger" contrairement à -a pour "all".

Voilà, ensuite, éteindre l'"hibernate mode", entraine bien sûr que si mon ordinateur n'a plus de batterie, les données de la mémoire vive n'est plus enregistrée sur le disque dur, mais personnellement cela ne me dérange pas.
Peut-être que cela fonctionne aussi en laissant l'hibernate mode à l'état normal.

En attendant qu'Apple réagisse...

P.S : ICI, tous les codes de "pmset" expliqués


----------



## clementgix (23 Décembre 2012)

@ Miklos : 

Bien joué, cela règle effectivement le problème. Mais moi je n'ai pas touché à l'hibernation mode (toujours sur 3). J'ai juste mis l'autopoweroff à 0. Maintenant la sortie de veille est aussi fulgurante qu'avant peut importe le temps que l'odrinateur reste en veille.

Donc merci beaucoup, encore une fois le forum de macG triomphe du mal.


----------



## miklos (23 Décembre 2012)

Concernant l'hibernate mode, je crois que je vais faire comme toi aussi, car j'avais un doute sur l'utilité de le désactiver, et il est toujours mieux de modifier le moins possible de paramètres.
Et puis comme tout marche nickel depuis, je n'ai pas pris le temps d'essayer... allez hop ! Hibernate mode en 3 !

Maintenant on peut dire avec un peu de certitude que le "bug" vient de ce fameux "autopoweroff".
En attendant qu'Apple nous corrige ça...


----------



## iMacompris (23 Décembre 2012)

Mais en touchant à ces paramètres, on risque pas de créer d'autres problèmes? Par exemple si la batterie se décharge pour vrai.. Le Mac va-t-il se mettre en hibernation quand même? Et comment un tel changement de réglage peut-il apparaître comme ça??? Ils ne sont pas très bien sécurisés les bases de fonctionnement de OS X..?! Bref.. J'espère que Big brother Apple nous lis et va pouvoir résoudre ce problème, oui. Ils lisent les forums sur leur site?
Merci pour votre aide en tout cas!


----------



## miklos (23 Décembre 2012)

iMacompris a dit:


> Mais en touchant à ces paramètres, on risque pas de créer d'autres problèmes? Par exemple si la batterie se décharge pour vrai.. Le Mac va-t-il se mettre en hibernation quand même? Et comment un tel changement de réglage peut-il apparaître comme ça??? Ils ne sont pas très bien sécurisés les bases de fonctionnement de OS X..?! Bref.. J'espère que Big brother Apple nous lis et va pouvoir résoudre ce problème, oui. Ils lisent les forums sur leur site?
> Merci pour votre aide en tout cas!



Parfois, il faut se résoudre à réagir avant Apple malheureusement.

Sur d'autres problèmes hypothétiques... on ne peut être sûr de rien. 
Néanmoins, ce bug était gênant pour plusieurs raisons, et la principale était qu'il écrivait chaque nuit de veille presque 10Go de données sur mon SSD sans que je le veuille. Même si, ce n'est pas si grave, cela entrainerait si cela durait plusieurs mois un vieillissement prématuré des cellules du SSD.

Ensuite, le seul "risque" est que la fonction "hibernate" ne fonctionne plus. C'est une fonction effective depuis peu dans macosX et qui personnellement ne me sers pas car je sauve régulièrement et que je ne travaille que peu sur batterie. Par conséquent, pour moi, je préfère et de loin, ce léger désavantage à celui du bug et de l'écriture forcée sur le SSD.

Par "amusement", je vais peut-être essayer de vider ma batterie et voir si l'hibernate fonctionne malgré tout avec le "autopoweroff" à 0


----------



## iMacompris (23 Décembre 2012)

Oui essayez pour voir, je suis très curieux!


----------



## miklos (23 Décembre 2012)

J'essaierai, mais en même temps, je suis quasiment sûr du résultat et surtout ne suis pas sûr de quoi vraiment tester. Car je n'ai changé qu'un seul paramètre maintenant : 

l'"autopoweroff" est à 0 mais uniquement quand il est sur secteur, ce qui veut dire qu'en mode "batterie", mon portable va réagir en veille de la même manière qu'il le faisait avant (aucun paramètre ne va changer). 

Et sur secteur, et bien c'est déjà testé, puisque cette fois ci, il réagit comme il le devrait en veille, c'est à dire qu'il ne passe pas en "hibernate" puisqu'il est sur secteur et que la batterie n'est pas déchargée.


----------



## iMacompris (24 Décembre 2012)

Donc pour mettre l'autopoweroff à 0, je copie-colle ceci: « sudo pmset -c autopoweroff 0 » dans le terminal? J'ai un message d'avertissement (Warning... blablabla) et on me demande de taper mon mot de passe. C'est bien la procédure?
Merci!


----------



## miklos (24 Décembre 2012)

On te demande le mot de passe effectivement. Vous le tapez,mais les lettres n'apparaissent pas, pourtant cela fonctionnera si vous le tapez sans faute et ensuitela touche retour.
Pour revenir en arrière, il suffit de taper la même phrase (copier coller) avec 1 à la place de 0.
Dites nous si cela fonctionne.


----------



## iMacompris (11 Janvier 2013)

J'aurais voulu attendre une mise-à-jour, mais j'ai peur que ça ne prenne trop de temps et je n'en pouvait plus de cette hibernation mal programmée.. alors j'ai entré la commande dans le terminal et en effet, mon problème est résolu. En tout cas, ce matin! Merci à vous tous pour votre aide!


----------



## miklos (12 Janvier 2013)

Tant mieux pour vous !
Depuis maintenant plus de 15 jours, mon MBP a retrouvé aussi la sérénité de son sommeil. Plus de réveil avec ce fameux écran "hibernate" restauration de la mémoire, que ce soit sur secteur ou sur batterie.

Pour information : j'ai utilisé jusqu'au maximum le MBP sur batterie, puis je l'ai mis en veille, toujours sur batterie. A son réveil, la batterie était bien complètement déchargée et le mode "hibernate" a bien fonctionné. Bref, moi aussi je dors plus tranquille depuis.


----------



## iMacompris (24 Octobre 2013)

Re bonjour les amis! Je ne sais pas si vous avez fait la mise à jour vers OS X Maverick (gratuite!), mais moi oui.... et quelle joie de retrouver mon problème à nouveau..! J'ai contacté Apple pour leur en faire part, parce que c'est bien beau régler ce problème par soi-même, mais moi je pense que ces problèmes ne devraient pas exister et que ce n'est pas normal! Ils m'ont fait faire quelques manipulations: arrêter, appuyer sur MAJ+CMD+ALT+POWER, maintenir enfoncé et entendre le bruit de démarrage 2 fois, débrancher 15 secondes, blablabla, MAJ+CTRL+ALT+POWER, puis démarrer normalement... blablabla. Finalement, on m'a dit d'aller dans Réglages et de décocher l'option «Permutation automatique du graphisme».. J'ai dit ok, je veux bien l'essayer, mais je vais pas rester avec cette option désactivée en permanence pour régler mon problème, c'est pas normal! Je vais donc essayer ça et les rappeler, mais je le fais surtout pour leur faire prendre conscience de ce bug, parce que c'est pas normal... Sinon, je préfère faire ce qu'on a fait ici, qui est 100X plus simple et qui fonctionne! Voilà, je voulais vous en faire part. Support Apple moyennement bon... Les forums sont meilleurs!


----------



## miklos (24 Octobre 2013)

merci de l'information. J'avoue que j'en avais même oublié que j'avais fait cette manipulation tant le problème n'est jamais réapparu.
Nous voilà donc prévenu qu'avec Maverick, il va falloir le refaire. Cela dit, est-ce que la manipulation dans le terminal fonctionne exactement de la même manière avec Maverick ?

Personnellement, conformément à mes habitudes, j'attends toujours quelques jours et les premiers retours pour faire une mise à jour aussi importante sur ma machine. Les problèmes et petits bugs mettant souvent plusieurs jours à faire surface.


----------



## hugo12345 (25 Octobre 2013)

MacGeneration | Toute l'actualité Apple

et 

http://www.journaldulapin.com/2013/...ngee-automatique-des-macbook-air-et-pro-2012/


----------



## miklos (25 Octobre 2013)

hugo12345 a dit:


> MacGeneration | Toute l'actualité Apple
> 
> et
> 
> Gérer la mise en veille prolongée automatique des MacBook Air et Pro 2012 | Le journal du lapin


Ahh bah voilà ! Merci ! Ce n'est donc pas un bug, mais une nouveauté ! Donc, valable pour ceux très attachés aux économies d'énergie. 

Personnellement, même si j'y suis attaché, je préfère que mon portable n'enregistre pas toutes les nuits, tout le contenu de ma mémoire vive (16Go) sur mon disque dur SSD, ce qui l'userait prématurément. 

Mais si cela touche tous les portables depuis mi-2012, je suis étonné qu'il n'y a pas plus de gens que ce comportement a dérangé.


----------



## nipnip (7 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai moi aussi ce pb avec un MacBook Pro Mid 2012 acheté en janvier. Je suis content de trouver une solution ici !
Je suis en 10.9.5, il faudra sans doute renouveler l'opération après le passage en 10.10 (si j'y passe...).
Merci encore.


----------

